# Can You suggest Laptops below Rs. 75000?



## pratheeshps (May 11, 2012)

Can You suggest Laptops below Rs. 75000?
 Should have higher battery Life,i5 ,Full HD ,capable of faster processing in heavy software.I am also looking for Dell 15 z[i5] but confused at Harddisk speed [5400 rpm]

1. Budget -Rs.75000

2. Size & weight consideration - Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3. Brands that I prefer -DELL 

   Brands that I  dislike -Acer

4. Primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

   For High End Multimedia & high end software usage [chemisty software]

5. Screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would I prefer

   Full HD,Antiglare

6. Anything else I would like to say

   Processor may be i5 or i7,needed more than 5 hours of battery backup,premium body


----------



## Sujeet (May 11, 2012)

Fill It.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## sarthak (May 11, 2012)

You can get Asus N55SL but it would be better to wait for the new XPS series.


----------



## Monk (May 11, 2012)

If you like HP, this 3rd gen DV6 is worth considering


> HP Pavilion DV6-7010TX Laptop 3rd Gen i7/6GB/640GB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP with Beats Audio & Sennheiser headphone


Available on flipkart @ 60290INR.


----------



## sarthak (May 11, 2012)

^^^^ Doesn't have FHD otherwise would have suggested that only.


----------



## pratheeshps (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks all for the reply..Finally Bought Dell 15z..Superb Machine..Only issue is the Battery life which is nowhere near advertised..3 hours only..for average use


----------



## Drunken_Monk (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi All
I am looking for good mainstream laptop with I5/I7 processor

Config:
Processor -> I5/I7
Ram ->  6 - 8 GB 
HDD -> 750 GB
Battery -> 9cell (Max)
Good design with least heating issue.

Budget -> *< 64k *(but can be extended to 70k if needed)

Size: Mainstream; 14" - 15" screen

Purpose: 
Most - > Programming, Designing, multimedia 
Less -> Gaming, Music, Ebook reading.

Preference: Customizable ,Long lasting with less trouble, good customer service

Suggest me some good laptop with little trouble. I prefer a brand with good customer service record. I have gone through lot of reviews, forums and discussions, but not much is stressed on customer service. I live in Chennai. I will wait for some suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## eduku (Jul 15, 2012)

Go for one of the two 15.5 inch versions of the SONY VAIO S series. Its got a superb FHD IPS anti-reflective display... 
  check this link


----------



## har (Jul 15, 2012)

Drunken_Monk said:


> Hi All
> I am looking for good mainstream laptop with I5/I7 processor
> 
> Config:
> ...



As gaming is a lower priority,go for the Sony S series as suggested above.

Else the Samsung 550P if you want a better GPU.


----------



## NimishG (Jul 15, 2012)

I suggest Dell XPS 15
Intel Core i7-2670QM, 2.2 GHz CPU
4 GB Memory
500 GB Hard Disk
15.6-in, Full HD Display
Nvidia GeForce GT 540M, 2 GB Graphics
2.78 kg Weight
Windows 7 Home Premium Operating System
Bluetooth, HDMI, BD-ROM Others


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 15, 2012)

@har

If Gaming is priority also the Vaio S is recommended as Nvidia has apparently used the same chip in GT640M LE, GT640M and GT650M. So with a simple mod the S15 is able to perform better than Samsung laptop with GT650M. 

With the Mod S15 scores 2450+ in 3DMark11.  And there is no overheating either. Max temp temains 75 C under max load.

So @ OP 

Go for Vaio S15 eyes closed.


----------



## har (Jul 15, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> @har
> 
> If Gaming is priority also the Vaio S is recommended as Nvidia has apparently used the same chip in GT640M LE, GT640M and GT650M. So with a simple mod the S15 is able to perform better than Samsung laptop with GT650M.
> 
> ...



LOL !! Oh wow !! So there is no need to buy gt650m huh ? Just buy a gt640m and mod it !!

@OP: What he is suggesting can be dangerous. If gaming,go with gt650m samsung.


The disclaimer (copied and modified from Sony Vaio SA/SB/SC/SE Advanced Menu BIOS Hack) :

There is no warranty or support at all. Don't use this if you are unexperienced with computers. All you do with this BIOS is on your own risk! Flashing is a dangerous process. Make backups of your data. Your warranty may void with flashing this hack. All settings in BIOS get stored in the flash rom. Disconnecting the RTC battery will NOT reset the BIOS settings since they are non-volatile. If you fail, there is no return since BIOS recovery is unavailable to new sony laptops.

The only thing changed from the BIOS is only on the GT640M LE, the rest remain.
BUT STILL, PLEASE BE CAREFUL AND TAKE OWN RESPONSIBILITY!

So essentially he is suggesting you destroy your warranty and try somethi ng dangerous with a 67k vaio !!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 15, 2012)

^
First, such a warning is given out for any mod. All Android mods have similar warning, doesn''t mean people don't install custom ROMs and stuff on their phones. 

Also read properly he means there is no warranty or support for the MOD. You don't lose your warranty by doing this. If you have to give your laptop for service then you can flash the default BIOS and there won't be any impact on the warranty. 

And I have flashed BIOS on my own VAIO and made a lot of people do it on their VAIO laptops too and most of them are not geeks but even they could do it. So stop making it seem like its dangerous or something!!!

Do you think the people over @notebookreviewforums are a bunch of fools to install this BIOS on their laptops and lose warranty and install something that is "so dangerous" ?

And nor am I a lunatic to advise the OP to do something that is risky to his new laptop. I told him about it because its not risky and will not void warranty. I have done it myself many a times and so have done it FOR a lot of people owning VAIO notebooks. Such mods have been available for VAIO notebooks since years.

Also read the OP he wants a full HD laptop, why are you even suggesting him Samsung when it doesn't have FHD screen?


----------



## har (Jul 15, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> First, such a warning is given out for any mod. All Android mods have similar warning, doesn''t mean people don't install custom ROMs and stuff on their phones.
> 
> Also read properly he means there is no warranty or support for the MOD. You don't lose your warranty by doing this. If you have to give your laptop for service then you can flash the default BIOS and there won't be any impact on the warranty.
> ...



And I have friends whose Vaio's overheat because of that. Maybe they did the mod wrong but still its always better to go for stock than modding.

And everybody at @notebookreviewforums arent geek gods  

Sure I told him if gaming is a high priority only go for samsung. Else Vaio.

READ:"Your warranty may void with flashing this hack. All settings in BIOS get stored in the flash rom. Disconnecting the RTC battery will NOT reset the BIOS settings since they are non-volatile. If you fail, there is no return since BIOS recovery is unavailable to new sony laptops."

warranty will void.


"Do you think the people over @notebookreviewforums are a bunch of fools to install this BIOS on their laptops and lose warranty and install something that is "so dangerous" ?"
They themselves said its dangerous and warranty will void. So are they fools ?? No I wont say that !!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 15, 2012)

^
It won't !!

Trust me I know about VAIO notebooks much more than someone who doesn't own one. 
Before giving the notebook for service you just need to flash original BIOS. You aren't gonna lose warranty then.


----------

